# I have lost my mind and ordered a D600



## frommrstomommy (Apr 22, 2013)

Hubby gave me the go ahead (surprisingly) so I jumped at it (obviously) and ordered a D600. I am surprised I haven't peed my pants yet.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Because.....


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 22, 2013)

I would normally say be prepared to be disappointed.  However I see you are upgrading from a D3000.  From that perspective, I think you will enjoy your upgrade.... a lot ......


----------



## cowleystjames (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh dear, not the D600.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 22, 2013)

Congrats, just remember not to ignore the hubby!


One small bit of advice:  read the manual -with camera in hand.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 22, 2013)

Congrats! That will be a big step up! You will love it!


----------



## UnknownBro (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice i'm jelly.  What kind of fx glass do you have?


----------



## frommrstomommy (Apr 22, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Because.....



why wouldn't I? lol I currently have a d3000.



Pallycow said:


> I would normally say be prepared to be disappointed.  However I see you are upgrading from a D3000.  From that perspective, I think you will enjoy your upgrade.... a lot ......



ANYTHING is an upgrade. lol



Mike_E said:


> Congrats, just remember not to ignore the hubby!
> 
> 
> One small bit of advice:  read the manual -with camera in hand.



I'm pretty sure this means he gets a new desktop.. so he might be the one ignoring ME. 



cgipson1 said:


> Congrats! That will be a big step up! You will love it!



Yes! So excited!!



UnknownBro said:


> Nice i'm jelly.  What kind of fx glass do you have?



just my 50 1.8.. the 35 I have is DX.


----------



## ghache (Apr 22, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Because.....



because she can?


----------



## keirem (Apr 22, 2013)

Congrats, I think you will really enjoy it !!!


----------



## gregtallica (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't know your bladder history, why are you surprised as to not having wet yourself yet?


Congrats on the new camera, though


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 22, 2013)

ghache said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Because.....
> ...



My thoughts are (1) big jump up for a casual photographer and (2) why make the jump to FX if you aren't also going to get the FX glass.  Seems like too big a jump unless you are going to go "all in."

You are welcome to disagree, but those are my thoughts.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Apr 22, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...



I have the 50.. and I do see what you're saying, but I don't want to go to say a d7000, which is one I was looking at.. and then just end up wanting FX sooner than later. I bought the 600 used, but like new and got a great deal on it. And yes, I am very much still just learning but I'd like to move beyond the casual photographer label.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 22, 2013)

Keep a eye for Dust or oil spots.Nikon official Statement here. Nikon issues official statement on the D600 dust/oil issue | Nikon Rumors And a service advisory here. Nikon issues service advisory on D600's dust issue: Digital Photography Review  My intention is not to make you nervous but to be aware just in case.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## jwbryson1 (Apr 22, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > ghache said:
> ...




Congratulations on the new camera and no offense to the OP because none intended.  I'm sure you'll love the new camera.  :mrgreen:


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Apr 22, 2013)

Lucky you! I almost got it myself a few months ago but decided to get the d7000 to save some dough.


----------



## gryffinwings (Apr 22, 2013)

If you were using a 50mm on DX, roughly 75mm lens on DX, then you will probably want a similar lens which should be the 85mm. It seems like you like primes.


----------



## duhast (Apr 22, 2013)

Mike_E said:


> Congrats, just remember not to ignore the hubby!
> 
> 
> One small bit of advice:  read the manual -with camera in hand.



Several times...


----------



## frommrstomommy (Apr 22, 2013)

gryffinwings said:


> If you were using a 50mm on DX, roughly 75mm lens on DX, then you will probably want a similar lens which should be the 85mm. It seems like you like primes.



I think my 50 is going to be perfect on it actually.. I rarely use the 50 now, because on the d3000 its just toooooooo tight for most of my shooting.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 22, 2013)

duhast said:


> Mike_E said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats, just remember not to ignore the hubby!
> ...


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 22, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...



I have a D800 and a 50mm 1.8 - Come at me bro. 

50mm 1.8 is one of the highest resolving lenses, and is pretty awesome all around.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 22, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> gryffinwings said:
> 
> 
> > If you were using a 50mm on DX, roughly 75mm lens on DX, then you will probably want a similar lens which should be the 85mm. It seems like you like primes.
> ...



50mm is great on FX. But what people aren't telling you is that, you can crop into the image and get the same FOV, hence the term "crop sensor".


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 22, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> 50mm is great on FX. But what people aren't telling you is that, you can crop into the image and get the same FOV, hence the term "crop sensor".



Yeah, that doesn't defeat the purpose of a full frame sensor or anything either. 

She can just throw on crop mode and shoot the D600 like a D3000 just for the luls.


----------



## MitchStrp (Apr 22, 2013)

Hell yeah, now time for some nice glass!


----------



## goodguy (Apr 23, 2013)

Don't listen to any negative feedbacks the D600 is an AWSOME camera, the one I dream off.
Its low light capabilities are amazing and will put to shame any DX body camera.

Enjoy your new camera in good health, I know you will be super happy with it!!!

May I suggest, I am preparing myself to upgrade to a FX body camera in the future and so I buy only FX lenses.
I bought the D600 kit lens the 24-85mm VR and I am super happy with it, I got it second hand unused for 325$, the guy who sold it to me just got his D600 and already had the 24-70mm 2.8 so he didn't need this lens.
The 24-85mm are easily available for around the 300$ and well worth their price if not much more.
Get it too when you have the available cash.

Again enjoy your new camera, I will also get it one day or its replacement when ever I will be able to afford it


----------



## frommrstomommy (Apr 23, 2013)

goodguy said:


> Don't listen to any negative feedbacks the D600 is an AWSOME camera, the one I dream off.
> Its low light capabilities are amazing and will put to shame any DX body camera.
> 
> Enjoy your new camera in good health, I know you will be super happy with it!!!
> ...



I've actually kind of been toying with the idea of getting some sort of lens like that so I'll check it out. May sell my d3000 and 35 1.8 since it's dx to buy one.  We shall see.. I'd like to keep it but can't justify buying more gear unless I sell. Lol it would be nice to have the little zoom surely though!


----------



## goodguy (Apr 23, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> I've actually kind of been toying with the idea of getting some sort of lens like that so I'll check it out. May sell my d3000 and 35 1.8 since it's dx to buy one. We shall see.. I'd like to keep it but can't justify buying more gear unless I sell. Lol it would be nice to have the little zoom surely though!



Everywhere you look in the world of photography people tell you to invest in good glass and not so much in a body and while being new in this hobby I think there is too much emphasis on glass.
Kit lenses for most casual hobbyists is already an overkill, I was ready to go gung-ho and get the 24-70mm 2.8 when a good friend who is shooting for much longer then me said it will be a waist of money on me, I tried the 24-85mm VR and today I can tell you I totally agree.
I saw reviews on this lens on youtube and they were showing the strong points and the weak points of the lens and I can tell you as hard as I tried to see what they were talking about I couldn't see the problems.
I am not saying its a perfect lens, what I am saying is that for my level and expertise this lens with its very good price tag is more then what I need.
Why spend 1500$ on a used pro level glass when a 300$ glass will do just as good job for me.

Heck if money wouldn't be an issue then sure get the best but money is an issue, a very BIG issue and when a kit lens is good then get it, if in the future you decide its time to move on to a pro glass then it will be easy to sell the kit lens and buy the new lens.

That's my story and I am sticking to it LOL


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2013)

GOOD FOR YOU! Enjoy the new D600. 24MP on FX is a very,very wonderful imaging proposition.I shoot it myself, and enjoy the MP count, resolution, and the ability to crop-in if needed. Best thing though is that the primes, 24,28,35,50,85,105,135,180,300 were ALL designed as lens length that would be used for full-frame sized film, so they actually work GREAT in the real world on FX digital! 24-85mm benefit tremendously from FX size sensors! Again, good for you, and enjoy!


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 23, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > 50mm is great on FX. But what people aren't telling you is that, you can crop into the image and get the same FOV, hence the term "crop sensor".
> ...



No, it doesn't defeat the purpose at all actually. The perspective is the same on FX and DX. The FOV is what is different. So, you're taking the same photo. One is just "closer looking".


----------



## KmH (Apr 23, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> 50mm 1.8 is one of the highest resolving lenses, and is pretty awesome all around.



Which of Nikon's 50 mm f/1.8's are you referring to? The AF-S or the AF?


----------



## Geaux (Apr 23, 2013)

35mm 1.8 will work on FF with slight vignetting from what I've researched.

Not ideal, but definitely not unusable either.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Apr 23, 2013)

Geaux said:


> 35mm 1.8 will work on FF with slight vignetting from what I've researched.
> 
> Not ideal, but definitely not unusable either.



we'll find out soon enough!!


----------



## Geaux (Apr 23, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> Geaux said:
> 
> 
> > 35mm 1.8 will work on FF with slight vignetting from what I've researched.
> ...



here you go, did some research for you.  35mm DX group on flickr, with d700 (d600 seems to be too new, much more d700s) as search.

Flickr: Search AF-S DX NIKKOR 35mm f/1.8G


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 23, 2013)

KmH said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > 50mm 1.8 is one of the highest resolving lenses, and is pretty awesome all around.
> ...



AF-D


----------



## frommrstomommy (Apr 23, 2013)

Geaux said:


> frommrstomommy said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux said:
> ...



Ugh, chrome ate my comment.. let's see.

Wow! The vignette is really slight from what I'm seeing. I may very well get use out of the 35mm still.. I was thinking I'd be tied down to the 50.


----------



## sm4him (Apr 23, 2013)

gregtallica said:


> I don't know your bladder history, why are you surprised as to not having wet yourself yet?
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new camera, though



She's a female who, I presume, has had kids. I think she's considerably younger than I, but I can assure you--as a middle-aged woman who has given birth to children...I'm almost ALWAYS surprised when I haven't wet myself. :lmao:

TMI, I know...but I'm just sayin'. 

Congrats on the new camera, OP; new equipment is ALWAYS fun!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Apr 23, 2013)

sm4him said:


> gregtallica said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know your bladder history, why are you surprised as to not having wet yourself yet?
> ...



Joys of motherhood


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 23, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



It defeats the purpose if you bought a full frame camera to use all of the sensor.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



Yes...it's about as severe and egregious a sin as cropping off 4 to 8 percent of the image....you know...doing something that totally defeats the purpose of shooting to a full-frame sensor...

Quick manservant, bring me my *digital negative carrier* with the *knock-out borders*!!! I must prove to everyone that all my images use the entire 24x36 image area, without fail.

For those who fail to understand this post: I am pointing out that cropping a teensy-tiny bit of the frame is not a big deal...and neither is losing the very periphery of an image shot with a DX-lens on an FX Nikon. On a "pro" Nikon FX body, like a D3,D3s,D3x, or a D4, and I believe the D800 as well, the user can elect to shoot in 5:4 aspect ratio on his or her full-frame Nikon, and in that manner, utilize DX lenses reasonably well and with options, when capturing "standard" aspect-ratio captures. Some of the really wide DX Nikkors do pretty well on FX shot at 5:4 aspect ratio. Of course ALL DX-Nikkor lenses will mount and focus and shoot and work well on ALL Nikon d-slrs ever made.

Giving the USER the ability to actually MOUNT a crop-field lens on a FUll-frame camera body, and to use that lens in different manners,as the user wishes, is something Canon never even figured out, or elected NOT to give its users any option with...


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 23, 2013)

I suppose that's where our opinions differ, Mr. Hewitt. What may not be a big deal to you, is something quite silly to me.

Falls in line with how I feel about the majority of your photographic philosophies.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 23, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



No one ever said that if she's going to use the 50mm on FX, that the only way to shoot with it was to crop into it with every shot. My main point is that you can match the FOV with full frame without having to purchase another lens.
The option is there if you want it. 

You yourself made the point in one of my very own threads that I shoot too tight, and that I should shoot wider and crop in and utilize the high MP count of my camera. Don't know why you're so against the idea of ever cropping into
a FF image all of the sudden.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 23, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> No one ever said that if she's going to use the 50mm on FX, that the only way to shoot with it was to crop into it with every shot. My main point is that you can match the FOV with full frame without having to purchase another lens.
> The option is there if you want it.
> 
> You yourself made the point in one of my very own threads that I shoot too tight, and that I should shoot wider and crop in and utilize the high MP count of my camera. Don't know why you're so against the idea of ever cropping into
> a FF image all of the sudden.



I'm not against the idea of intentionally cropping into a full frame image. I'm against the idea of buying a full frame camera to use cropped glass on.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 23, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > No one ever said that if she's going to use the 50mm on FX, that the only way to shoot with it was to crop into it with every shot. My main point is that you can match the FOV with full frame without having to purchase another lens.
> ...



50mm 1.8 isn't a crop lens.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Apr 23, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



we're talking about my 35mm 1.8 DX. but to avoid confusion, i do have the 50 FX. lol


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 23, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



He quoted me talking about the 50mm 1.8.


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 23, 2013)

Ballistics said:


> He quoted me talking about the 50mm 1.8.



I was referring to the 35/1.8. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Ballistics (Apr 23, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > He quoted me talking about the 50mm 1.8.
> ...



Oh, I gotcha. 

Ok, so in that respect, I'm with you.


----------



## TamiAz (Apr 23, 2013)

Congratulations... I have the D600 and I love it. :heart:


----------



## MOREGONE (Apr 23, 2013)

I wish I was the OP of this thread (minus the whole piddling myself thing)

Congrats!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Apr 23, 2013)

TamiAz said:


> Congratulations... I have the D600 and I love it. :heart:



Where in az are you? Just being a creep here. Lol I'm in yuma thanks to the usmc.


----------



## sandollars (Apr 27, 2013)

Congrats on the decision to step up into a FX camera.  It's a very expensive world. LOL!

Take it from a D600 OWNER, it is a wonderful camera!


----------

